# Dog Sick After Eating Knee Cap Treat Too Quickly



## Olive (Nov 2, 2013)

It's my first day with our new dog and I gave her a knee cap treat by Redbarn to give her something fun to do/plus calm her nerves. She chewed on it for a while (25 minutes) but then I noticed it was gone. The other dogs in our family take quite a while (sometimes a couple of days) to chew these treats down. In any case, she threw up a little and seems to be acting a little strange. Will this treat (even in larger pieces) break down properly in her stomach or should I worry about tearing or digestive issues as one should with cooked bones??

Please help-very worried about pup. Don't want her to be in pain but also don't want a big vet bill unless absolutely necessary.

Thanks


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Keep a close eye on her and take her to the vet ASAP if she continues to vomit, doesn't poop soon, or you see blood. I'd worry about a blockage. I'd avoid those treats in the future. I'd give a bully stick (not made in China) or raw meaty bone instead.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Sounds like she gulped it. I would watch her closely, like Georgiapeach said. I don't think I have ever seen a knee cap chew, but it sounds like something that could be just the right size for some dogs to swallow whole. And being commecial, it's probably smoked or cooked somehow so I would think it won't digest. Watch her closely!


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Depending on your dog, it may or may not digest enough not to cause problems. Keep a close eye on her.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

How is your pup now?


----------



## Sgrecco (Jan 29, 2014)

Oh no! Keep a close eye on that. It's one thing if she chewed it in a few pieces but if she gulped it, this could potentially be bad if it doesn't digest and she doesn't vomit it up. The reason for her gulping is could have been due to her nerves being that it was her first day with you. How is everything?


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i think you should go to the E-Vet.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

How's your dog doing? I'd definitely be worried about an intestinal blockage with a cooked bone like that!


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Nov 15, 2013)

Shamrockmommy said:


> How's your dog doing? I'd definitely be worried about an intestinal blockage with a cooked bone like that!


I didn't know red barn knee caps were cooked? Why do they cook them?


----------



## Olive (Nov 2, 2013)

*Mary Lynn seems fine now*

Hi Everyone, thanks for your responses. They really helped me feel better, and I knew what to look for in the pup! She seems much better now and was completely better after about 8 hours. I'm still watching her just in case, but she is not vomiting and is going number 2 just fine-happy even.

To Georgia Peach, yes, I will not be giving her anymore bones or rawhide for that matter. She doesn't chew. Bully sticks it is from here on out! Thanks...


----------

